# uploadify input value in db eintragen ?



## hups1803 (28. November 2010)

hallo,

bastel schon std lang hier rum und bekomme es nicht hin ich habe ein formular mit mehren input und textfelder und möchte diese nun beim absenden in die db eintragen.

meine uploadify.php


```
require_once("../../class2.php");
// JQuery File Upload Plugin v1.4.1 by RonnieSan - (C)2009 Ronnie Garcia
if (!empty($_FILES)) {
$tempFile = $_FILES['Filedata']['tmp_name'];
$targetPath = $_SERVER['DOCUMENT_ROOT'] . $_GET['folder'] . '/';
$targetFile = str_replace('//','/',$targetPath) . $_FILES['Filedata']['name'];

// Uncomment the following line if you want to make the directory if it doesn't exist
// mkdir(str_replace('//','/',$targetPath), 0755, true);


move_uploaded_file($tempFile,$targetFile);
}
if(isset($targetFile)){
if (strtoupper(substr(PHP_OS, 0, 3)) === 'WIN')
$localeCode = 'ge';
else
$localeCode = 'de_DE';

setlocale(LC_TIME,$localeCode);

$datum =strftime("%A, %d. %B %Y");

$beschreibung = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['beschreibung'] : @addslashes($_POST['beschreibung']);
$musik_user_id = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['musik_user_id'] : @addslashes($_POST['musik_user_id']);
$musik_user = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['musik_user'] : @addslashes($_POST['musik_user']);
$genre = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['genre'] : @addslashes($_POST['genre']);
$musik_type = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['musik_type'] : @addslashes($_POST['musik_type']);
$cat_id = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['cat_id'] : @addslashes($_POST['cat_id']);
$alben_image = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['alben_image'] : @addslashes($_POST['alben_image']);
//$datei = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['datei'] : @addslashes($_POST['datei']);
$mp3 = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['mp3'] : @addslashes($_POST['mp3']);
$musik_tags = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['musik_tags'] : @addslashes($_POST['musik_tags']);
$musik_titel = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['musik_titel'] : @addslashes($_POST['musik_titel']);
$copyright = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['copyright'] : @addslashes($_POST['copyright']);
$time = ( @get_magic_quotes_gpc() ) ? $_POST['time'] : @addslashes($_POST['time']);

/* DB Insert */
$mysql = new db();
$mysql->db_Connect($mySQLserver, $mySQLuser, $mySQLpassword, $mySQLdefaultdb);
$rtn = $mysql->db_Insert("mp3_musik_config", " '',
'$beschreibung','$musik_user_id','$musik_user','$genre','$musik_type','$cat_id','$alben_image','$orginalname','$musik_tags','$musik_titel','$copyright','$datum', '1'");
} else { // Required to trigger onComplete function on Mac OSX
echo '1';
}

echo '1';
```


und hier da script :


```
$(document).ready(function() {

$("#file_upload").uploadify({

"uploader" : "uploadify/uploadify.swf",

"script" : "uploadify.php",

"cancelImg" : "uploadify/cancel.png",

"folder" : "uploads/music",

"buttonImg" : "system/upload.png",

"height" : 72,

"width" : 72,

"multi" : false,

"method" : "POST",

"fileExt" : "*.mp3;*.rar;*.zip",

"fileDesc" : "Web Upload Files (.mp3)",


"auto" : false,

"scriptData": {
"beschreibung": $(".text").val(),
"musik_user_id": $("#musik_user_id").val(),
"musik_user": $("#musik_user").val(),
"genre": $("#genre").val(),
"musik_type": $("#musik_type").val(),
"alben_image": $("#alben_image").val(),
"musik_tags": $("#musik_tags").val(),
"musik_titel": $("#musik_titel").val(),
"copyright": $(".copyright").val()




},

onComplete: function (evt, queueID, fileObj, response, data) {
alert("Successfully uploaded: "+response);
}

});
```


er tragt das upgeloadete file in die datenbank ein aber alle felder die value='' also leer sind da trägt er nix ein .

wie bekomme ich das nun hin das er dort nach eingabe auch was einträgt ?


----------



## vandamp (28. November 2010)

Hallo,

mal als erstes, werden die Werte im $_POST übertragen?
Dies kannst du mit  
	
	
	



```
var_dump($_POST);
```
 testen.

Es muss ja noch ein Formular dazu geben, vielleicht kannst du dieses auch noch Posten bitte.


----------



## hups1803 (29. November 2010)

danke für deine antwort hier das formular,das komische ist das er bei value="test " dann test auch einträgt in die db nur wenn value leer ist welches ja von den usern ausgefüllt werden soll dann trägt er das eingegebene nicht ein .



```
<form  id="form1"method="post" action="'.$_SERVER['PHP_SELF'].'" enctype="multipart/form-data">
 
   <fieldset >
<legend>Upload mp3</legend>
<div class="fieldsetupload">

<input id="file_upload" name="mp3" type="file" />
	
							

  
  <input type="hidden" id="musik_user"name="musik_user" value="'.USERNAME.'">
  <input type="hidden" id="musik_user_id"name="musik_user_id" value="'.USERID.'">
</div>
</fieldset>


<h2>INFO</h2>
<fieldset style="text-align:left;">
<legend>Titel</legend>
<input id="musik_titel"name="musik_titel" type="text"style="width:70%" value="titel" />
</fieldset>
<fieldset >
<legend>Beschreibung und Cover</legend>
<fieldset style="float: left">
<legend>Beschreibung</legend>
<textarea class="text" name="beschreibung" cols="40" rows="5"></textarea>
</fieldset>
<fieldset >
<legend>Artwork</legend>
<input id="alben_image" name="alben_image" type="text" value="" /><br />
<input type="button" value="Uploader" onClick="return pop(\'alben/alben.html\')">
	<script src="'.e_PLUGIN.'mp3_profiles/js/popupwindow.js"></script>


<input value="Show alben" type="button" onClick="javascript:ShowContent(\'uniquename\')" />
<input value="Hide alben" type="button" onClick="javascript:HideContent(\'uniquename\')" />
<div id="uniquename" style="display:none;">
'.$alben.'</div>
</fieldset>

</fieldset>
<fieldset>
<legend>Typ und Genre</legend>
<table width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td style="text-align:left;width:200px"><input  id="musik_type"style="width:200px"name="musik_type" type="text"value="" />
<div style="text-align:left">TYP</div>
</td>
    
	<td style="text-align:left;width:200px">
<select style="width:200px"id="genre"name="genre">
  <option value="Electro">Electro</option>
<option value="House">House</option>
<option>Tech House</option>
<option>Deep House</option>
<option>Fidget House</option>
<option>Dirty House</option>
<option>Dutch House</option>
<option>Funky/ Club House</option>
<option>Hard House</option>
<option>Minimal</option>
<option>Scouse House</option>
<option>Progressive House</option>
<option>Techno</option>
<option>Drum n Bass</option>
<option>Dubstep</option>
<option>Uk Garage</option>
<option>Bassline</option>
<option>4x4</option>
<option>Grime</option>
<option>Breakbeats</option>
<option>Nu Breaks</option>
</select>
<div style="text-align:left">GENRE</div>
</td>
  
  </tr>
</table>
</fieldset>
<fieldset style="text-align:left;">
<legend>TAGS</legend>
<input  id="musik_tags" style="width:200px" name="musik_tags" type="text" value="" />
<div style="text-align:left">TAGS</div>
</fieldset>
<div align="center">


<input id="chk" class="copyright"type="checkbox" value="1" name="copyright"onclick="checkButton(this.form)">
<label for="fp1"> Ich habe die Nutzungsbedingungen Von E-Drumz Gelesen und akzeptiere diese.
</label><br><br>
<input type="button" value="" name="submitbutton" id="submitbutton" onclick="javascript:$(\'#file_upload\').uploadifyUpload();" style="visibility:hidden"/>



</div>  
</form>
```


vae dump sagt ::

array(0) { }


----------

